# 1987 maxima u11



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have an '87 v6 maxima (Jap import) with a vg20e motor(2 litre v6) and I need to know how to set up the timing belt as I have broken one. Unfortunatly there is a great lack of info on these models in Australia. Thanks for any help :waving:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ouch... that info is gonna be hard to find period. Check with www.maxima.org and there MIGHT be some info there.

If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to see a pic of the car and motor if you have a chance.

sorry for no info


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> ouch... that info is gonna be hard to find period. Check with www.maxima.org and there MIGHT be some info there.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to see a pic of the car and motor if you have a chance.
> 
> sorry for no info


Will get the digital picie taker and post a pic soon Thanks anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Vg20e*

:givebeer: Ok so noone has heard of the vg20e 2 liter v6 Maxima but does anyone know if the setup for timing is the same as the vg30e or any of the other models. I can't find any info on the net or anywhere eelse for that matter and I am getting DESPERATE :cheers:


----------



## francis (Nov 14, 2003)

Diesel2 said:


> I have an '87 v6 maxima (Jap import) with a vg20e motor(2 litre v6) and I need to know how to set up the timing belt as I have broken one. Unfortunatly there is a great lack of info on these models in Australia. Thanks for any help :waving:


I've got an 84 maxima with the VG20et motor and it uses the same belt setup as for the american market maxima which is available as a Haynes? book...I've got the book but can't remember the code...the book covers from 85 to 90...basically all that body style.

good luck


----------



## francis (Nov 14, 2003)

I've just had alook and the book code is haynes 72020 (1341)...i've replaced the belt on mine and was no problem..mind you I didn't break mine...ooops!!


----------

